# Bowin



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well here I sit at work its 8:30pm and I dont get off till 11opm..Rush home get a shower and try to go to sleep before the alarm goes off at 4am so I can get to the deer woods.Better take mt summit in case I take a nap.Check that WHEN I take a nap.Got a feeling its gonna be a good day.


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Good luck they should be movin after all this rain, a buddy and I hit chickahominy last friday, had a doe run by me then one ran by my buddy, he seen a nice 8 couldnt get a shot, bucks getting frisky already....geo


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

how'd it go? i'm ready for some blackpowder on the 31st! Taking off work and heading to the club friday to knock out some last things on the trailer before it gets too cold up there and make sure she's still golden and true. then saturday goin after a big'un hopefully! need some more jerky! almost out after youth day...


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*What a day*

WOW! What a day it was. Instead of taking my SUMMIT I went to a tripod stand I've hunted for several years. Did I say WOW? Anyway the moon rose at about 8 am and thats when the fun started. A lone doe came by and had a funny look on her face, she had some where to be. 5 min. later a small buck with his nose to the ground checking where the doe went.I thought it was a coyote at first by the way it was sent checking like a rabbit dog hot on a trail, at 15 yards I could see 2 little spikes he took off after her. Hummm..? Hot doe this can only get better.1/2 hour later a nice 8 came down the same trail 50 yards west of me.Did I say WOW? I gave a grunt and a bleat then noticed a WALLHANGER right behind the nice 8. DID I SAY WOW?!!! Naturally the wall hanger went west ,,,but the nice 8 came my way. What to do what to do? I didn't have to make a decision because he never presented a good shot as he melted into the reeds.1/2 hour later to the east a small 8 trotted by at 45 yards (laser range finder) then a doe in a hurry passed by at 30 yards. Phone rang time to get out of the woods. NEXT time big boy.


----------

